

Ask HN: Does this exist? "Click to support my cause" - adammichaelc

I'm looking for a simple web app that allows anybody to create a cause. Once you've created the cause, you can send out a link that allows people to automatically contact their congressman via email and/or through an auto-VOIP-call -- all to support the cause. So it's a platform to allows leaders to more easily lead and followers to easily follow.<p>Does this exist? I've searched through LifeHacker, Hacker News archives, Sunlight Labs, and google -- no luck. Anybody know of something like this? I want to use it to stir up action against the anti-angel Dodd bill.
======
faramarz
What you're describing is a lot like www.change.org

There, individuals take it upon themselves to contact their local
representatives. A user can volunteer personal information as well, and it
will go towards building a collective petition or pledges.

I'm not sure if the venture is non-profit or for-profit..

